# >> Novatac Registry: Proclaim your ownership!



## Thujone (Aug 29, 2007)

Turbodog who started out maintaining this list (Original Thread) is unable to give it the time it needs to be well maintained moving forward so we will continue it here. I will maintain the list as well as possible and it will live in the second post on this thread. Please continue to submit in the following format.

<Username><Pad to 30 characters with .'s><Type><Pad to 39 characters with .'s><Serial>

Example:

Thujone.......................120p.....10577


100 Units Tracked Report:






150 Units:






200 Units:






250 Units:






300 Units:






350 Units:






400 Units:


----------



## Thujone (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Novatacs Tracked: 482
04orgZx6r.....................120p.....none
04orgZx6r.....................120p.....none
04orgZx6r.....................120p.....none <-- Black w/Blue LED (1of5)
270winchester.................120p.....none
Chronos.......................120p.....none
donn_.........................120p.....none
Esthan........................120p.....none
Jeffa.........................120p.....none
Lake Effect...................85t......none
Quickbeam.....................120p.....none
recce556......................120t.....none
tx101.........................120p.....none <-- Black
xevious...................spl-120p.....none
jimmy1970.....................120t.....10006
Gristle.......................120t.....10062
aperna........................120t.....10082
campduffyguide................120t.....10146
Cuso..........................120p.....10157
Jayke.........................120p.....10158
yaesumofo.....................120p.....10170
speederino....................120p.....10172
Chronos.......................120p.....10188
Griz..........................120p.....10191
matrixshaman..................120p.....10199
drew2001......................120p.....10202
nobody........................120p.....10205
elt1..........................120p.....10206
who...........................120p.....10218
Hivoltage.....................120p.....10220
cd-card-biz...................120p.....10226
rdg178........................120p.....10237
half-watt.....................120p.....10245
dark vapor....................120p.....10246
Amphibian.....................120p.....10252
warpdrive.....................120p.....10254
underdust.....................120p.....10255
Russki........................120p.....10258
Xygen.........................120p.....10259
junex.........................120p.....10269
ChocolateLab33................120p.....10270
gregflier.....................120p.....10271
titan1833.....................120p.....10286
turbodog......................120p.....10290
Kippers.......................120p.....10300
x923x.........................120p.....10309
TomJohn.......................120p.....10313
Bullzaye......................120p.....10321
ke7ayf........................120p.....10324
cdosrun.......................120p.....10328
openbolt1.....................120p.....10333
treasurydept..................120p.....10338
TCW 60........................120p.....10340
tempest.uk....................120p.....10341
well-lit......................120p.....10350
stldnder......................120p.....10354
kenanderson...................120p.....10357
Jumping.Hansje................120p.....10362
segan.........................120p.....10369
xr4fun........................120p.....10372
rob187........................120p.....10373
Oculus Sinister...............120p.....10387
SaturnNyne....................120p.....10391
naggalowmo....................120p.....10411
atm...........................120p.....10416
Wojtek_pl.....................120p.....10418
wth...........................120p.....10421
gadgetnerd....................120p.....10422
Optik49.......................120p.....10433
Lightdude.....................120p.....10436
faco..........................120p.....10440
fnj...........................120p.....10441
high-side.....................120p.....10449
Sunnyqueensland...............120p.....10450
Frank Maddix..................120p.....10456
Hoghead.......................120p.....10458
phypaa........................120p.....10462
SpikeDog .....................120p.....10466
prinsen-ranch.................120p.....10473
RainerWahnsinn................120p.....10474
sledhead......................120p.....10476
nake..........................120p.....10477
JeffN.........................120p.....10481
jon8558.......................120p.....10482
Bucky.........................120p.....10486
raythompson...................120p.....10497
bullterrier...................120p.....10499
robertrock....................120p.....10505
digitaleos....................120p.....10507
discoveredc...................120p.....10516
jimmyb........................120p.....10518
JHanko........................120p.....10524
casual flashlight user........120p.....10528
grubbster.....................120p.....10529
Chopper1......................120p.....10531
Frenchyled....................120p.....10538
qadsan........................120p.....10547
Lumenz........................120p.....10555
Nitro.........................120p.....10561
Not So Bright ...... .........120p.....10566
SnWnMe........................120p.....10569
BBL...........................120p.....10571
Thujone.......................120p.....10577
underdust.....................120p.....10585
Oldeng95......................120p.....10592
pcmike........................120p.....10596
callmedave....................120p.....10608
chronos.......................120p.....10613
sommers.......................120e.....10625
Nebula........................120e.....10662
stansbrew.....................120e.....10695
CRESCENDOPOWER................120e.....10746
The Coach.....................120e.....10753
ChocolateLab33................120t.....10778
prime77.......................120e.....10764
perado........................120t.....10769
bitslammer....................120t.....10786
Jaybee64......................120t.....10795
TKC...........................120t.....10839
gostavona.....................120t.....10861
SaVaGe........................120t.....10863
PFloyd........................120t.....10870
tman11........................120t.....10873
Xiaowen.......................120t.....10888
FrogmanM......................120t.....10906
HoppyJr.......................120t.....10909
boosterboy....................120t.....10920
TomJohn.......................120t.....10929
VerbalK.......................120t.....10932
Bravado.......................120t.....10946
gromit........................120t.....10975
MaxKnight.....................120t.....10979
bluecrow76....................120t.....10989
The Sun.......................120t.....11011
daylo.........................120t.....11014
Supernam......................120t.....11021
Patriot.......................120t.....11061
gearbox222....................85p......11123
BobCol........................85p......11128
Taepo.........................85p......11132
RWT1405.......................85p......11136
TorchEnvy.....................85p......11143
Pumaman.......................85p......11146
FenglerF1.....................85p......11154
Sigman........................85p......11177
Gatsby........................85p......11179
BassClefJeff84................85p......11180
chopper7......................85p......11182
boudeou.......................85p......11188
Strauss.......................85p......11196
Fathom........................85p......11199
Buffalohump...................85p......11200
Griz..........................85p......11208
bscott1504....................85p......11216
TJx...........................85p......11224
sbebenelli....................85p......11226
Long RunTime..................85p......11231
imworking.....................85p......11235
drew2001......................85p......11237
kelmo.........................85p......11238
kromeke.......................85p......11242
LA OZ.........................85p......11247
alantch ......................85p......11250
patycake57....................85p......11251
brizzler......................85p......11264
DarthLumen....................85t......11318
BombTec ......................85t......11328
energie.......................85t......11337
fnj...........................85t......11347
Lemon328i.....................85t......11362
SnWnMe........................85e......11375
Mike Smith....................85e......11378
Polar Light...................85e......11393
defoglesong...................85e......11457
js16301.......................120t.....11473
boudeou.......................120p.....11506
big_erb.......................120p.....11531
LawLight......................120p.....11533
jsinb88.......................120p.....10536
96TL..........................120p.....11537
tvodrd........................120p.....11539
outta_lux.....................120p.....11548
bondr006......................120p.....11553
Dinan.........................120p.....11555
Gwaihir.......................120p.....11558
Fathom........................120p.....11560
sylvain.......................120p.....11568
grinsekatz....................120p.....11576
Hodsta........................120p.....11584
skillet.......................120p.....11608
machoamigo....................120p.....11620
Kippers.......................120p.....11631
half-watt.....................120p.....11634
JCompton......................120p.....11637
Sakkath.......................120p.....11638
lyte~speede...................120p.....11641
Triple A......................120p.....11649
Nuckerschuter.................120p.....11655
GMoney........................120p.....11656
Bort..........................120p.....11658
gadgetnerd....................120p.....11662
Lingette......................120p.....11666
bgaumont......................120p.....11674
eyeBooger.....................120p.....11682
Derek Dean....................120p.....11686
precisionworks................120p.....11689
ambientmind...................120p.....11693
sawlight......................120p.....11695
Dr.K..........................120p.....11703
MayCooper.....................120p.....11708
greenstuffs...................120p.....11711
iTorch........................120p.....11737
Steve L.......................120p.....11746
Dannis........................120p.....11747
scottaw.......................120p.....11750
deranged_coder................120p.....11762
gottawearshades...............120p.....11766
powerwagon_69.................120p.....11771
wakemare......................120p.....11782
Ziva2006......................120p.....11786
Superhughman..................120p.....11793
half-watt.....................85p......11828
kenanderson...................85p......11833
arty..........................85p......11840
pecado........................85p......11846
Not So Bright.................85p......11860
jeckyll.......................85p......11861
gearbox222....................85p......11886
goodwij.......................85p......11872
kenanderson...................85p......11893
iSleep........................85p......11895
Polar Light...................85p......11896
Dadof6........................85p......11897
Brigadier.....................85t......12151
iandan888.....................120t.....12165
pete55555.....................120t.....12176
berto.........................120t.....12199
berto.........................120t.....12228
GBone.........................120t.....12253
Filament......................120t.....12259
ChocolateLab33................120t.....12322
mulotozink....................120t.....12342
RWT1405.......................120e.....12406
XPLRN.........................120e.....12417
The Porcupine.................120e.....12422
sourcehill....................120e.....12475
RWT1405.......................120e.....12497
Amphibien.....................85t......12714
openbolt1.....................85t......12838
Polar Light...................85t......12880
Xiaowenzu.....................120p.....12888
Carpe Diem....................120e.....12902
RebelXTNC.....................120e.....12918
ruger357......................120e.....12929
geegee........................120e.....12989
yoyoteen......................120p.....13002
Pwallwin......................120p.....13003
Benji.........................120p ... 13004
climberkid....................120p.....13009
aldagoods.....................120p.....13014
Kid9P.........................120p.....13015
Machoamigo....................120p.....13016
Nekolf........................120p.....13021
Novaflash.....................120p.....13031
Dr Jekell.....................120p.....13034
Ritch.........................120p.....13039
precisionworks................120p.....13045
tpchan........................120p.....13054
xobloof.......................120p.....13055
Burman........................120p.....13058
jeckyll.......................120p.....13071
Dark Matter...................120p.....13085
gander6.......................120p.....13092
jbrown50......................120p.....13098
Hotdog........................120p.....13101
Zeige.........................120p.....13104
ambientmind...................120p.....13109
kevin812357...................120p.....13128
manoloco......................120p.....13129
jgdawes.......................120p.....13130
Beastmaster...................120p.....13131
JohnDoeSlo....................120p.....13132
Blindasabat...................120p.....13140
maxray........................120p.....13145
Valpo Hawkeye.................120p.....13155
Tessaiga......................120p.....13165
electromage...................120p.....13167
Echo63........................120p.....13176
Lichtschalter.................120p.....13183
whc...........................120p.....13185
NutSAK........................120p.....13193
AR_Shorty.....................120p.....13194
Christian gpr.................120p.....13195
Ducaticorse...................120t.....13311
Postal0311....................120t.....13320
AnimalHousePA.................120t.....13331
robstar.......................120t.....13367
djblank87.....................120t.....13384
chaoss........................120t.....13486
nosuchagency..................120t.....13901
Polar Light...................120t.....13941
pactchncn.....................120p.....14006
rim74.........................120p.....14016
kubotajoe.....................120p.....14022
lukestephens777...............120p.....14028
xobloof.......................120p.....14032
dts71.........................120p.....14033
thermal guy...................120p.....14040
Batch.........................120p.....14058
smopoim86.....................120p.....14064
Ducaticorse...................120p.....14067
mariposaoyako.................120p.....14114
dinocol.......................120p.....14115
skhori........................120p.....14144
eidolen.......................120p.....14188
Liam91........................120p.....14194
bray..........................120p.....14203
Ralls.........................120p.....14205
Jumping Hansje................120p.....14211
crjfo.........................120p.....14233
notsnhoj......................120p.....14235
Phil_B........................120p.....14236
phantom357....................120p.....14240
ambientmind...................120p.....14245
Draven451.....................120p.....14247
nMotion96.....................120p.....14258
Seery.........................120p.....14262
krizoid.......................120p.....14265
AWGD8.........................120p.....14264
cmaylodm......................120p.....14270
grinsekatz....................120p.....14290
streetmaster..................120e.....14319
rhpdchief.....................120e.....14327
sigsour.......................120e.....14337
titan305......................120e.....14362
half-watt.....................120e.....14393
wacbzz........................120e.....14399
AnimalHousePA.................120p.....14440
tsak..........................120p.....14442
Emscherpirat..................120p.....14453
HoopleHead....................120p.....14455
slvoid........................120p.....14485
Blades........................120p.....14488
the_Namja.....................120p.....14514
Zenster.......................120p.....14521
Dead_Nuts.....................120p.....14528
harada77......................120p.....14547
jagr..........................120p.....14569
Thioden.......................120p.....14573
lurchensteen..................120p.....14582
openbolt1.....................120p.....14583
Drywolf.......................120e.....14599
Knifekulture..................120p.....16024
selfbuilt.....................120p.....16035
redsfairlane..................120p.....16100
RustyKnee.....................120p.....16116
datiLED.......................120e.....16238
nanotech17....................120t.....16417
Trashman......................120t.....16418
Monocrom......................120p.....16480
Khemist.......................120p.....16488
Alphazeta.....................120t.....16556
SpikeDog .....................120p.....20006 <-- Begin Black
recce556......................120p.....20018
Danny S.......................120p.....20024
Cuso..........................120p.....20031
mraymer.......................120p.....20038
The Porcupine.................120t.....20058
Spyderlad.....................120p.....20071
houtex........................120t.....20073
Ironwood......................120p.....20112
digitaleos....................120p.....20129
ambientmind...................120p.....20137
grinsekatz....................120p.....20138
Tuck..........................120p.....20149
Kid9P.........................120p.....20159
nanotech17....................120t.....20167
Beastmaster...................120p.....20169
Keyman1.......................120p.....20171
digitaleos....................120p.....20189
Charon........................120p.....20218
PSM...........................120p.....20228
04orgZx6r.....................120p.....20233
Helios1.......................120p.....20242
norganum......................120p.....20274
waddup........................120e.....20283
chaoss........................120e.....20288
sorgun........................120p.....20328
RichS.........................120e.....20344
sandbasser....................120e.....20350
SnWnMe........................120e.....20398
Nake..........................120p.....20435
digitaleos....................120p.....20438
gsegelk.......................120p.....20444
Jonesy........................120p.....20445
Ousanas.......................120e.....20447
ObmtO.........................120p.....20454
jzelek........................120t.....20468
Ninjaz7.......................120t.....20472
shao.fu.tzer..................120t.....20492
PatS..........................120p.....20494
Drywolf.......................120p.....20500
~Deicide~.....................120p.....20597
HoopleHead....................120p.....20665
MacTech.......................120p.....20671
tposs01.......................120p.....20692
Patriot36.....................120p.....20695
Danos0012.....................120p.....20710
chaoss........................120p.....20821
nosuchagency..................120p.....20853
kanai.........................120p.....20911
cruisemissile.................120p.....20912
estratigo.....................120p.....20919
Everett.......................120p.....20940
Darien........................120p.....20944
TJx...........................120p.....20949
Aura..........................120p.....20974
asfaltpiloot..................120e.....20999
RebelXTNC.....................120p.....21026
chris andrews.................120p.....21038
Polar Light...................120p.....21093
Griz..........................120t.....21103
Masque........................120p.....21106
LargePig......................120p.....21159
Hamheart......................120p.....21161
Tomcat!.......................120p.....21195
Polar Light...................120t.....21312
Polar Light...................120e.....21316
cernobila.....................120t.....21449
half-watt.....................120t.....21503
skibernie.....................120t.....21597
tx101.........................120t.....21625
clausewitz ...................120p.....21710
bluecrow76....................120p.....21722
RichS.........................120p.....21759
SolarMan......................120p.....21804
gstrand.......................120t.....21925
Pöbel.........................120p.....21941
dwong.........................120p.....21980
dmonay........................120p.....22043
mr.vu.........................120p.....22071 <-- End Black
medieval......................85t......22074
4sevens.......................120t.....22162
grizzly1nv....................120p.....22184
The Sun.......................120t.....22425
Kamakazikev24.................120p.....22599
ecallahan.....................120e.....22637
NVBoy.........................120e.....22696
cabbynate.....................120e.....22877 <-- Begin Black
Shandstech....................120t.....23047
Artec540......................120t.....23108
EEG...........................120t.....30131
camaro09......................120p.....30218
Lane..........................120t.....30243
mossyoak......................120p.....30416
dyROT830......................120p.....30420
sigsour.......................120p.....30647
parkschr .....................120p.....30697 <-- End Black
cim330........................120e.....30777
daniel_sk.....................120e.....30780
The Sun.......................120t.....30817
Polar Light...................120e.....30882
Deewy.........................120t.....30886
sheltot.......................120e.....30992
buickid.......................120p.....31149
Pabs D........................85t......31217
bigfoot.......................85t......31296
fitzDaug......................85t......31281
rcashel11.....................85t......31523 <-- Begin Black
Polar Light...................85t......31526
wolfstyle.....................120t.....31630
BUZ...........................120t.....31670
Pabs D........................85t......31748
medieval......................85t......31789
Jackal112203..................85t......31803
gsxrc.........................120t.....31979
medieval......................85t......32017 <-- End Black
rotncore......................120t.....32236
litework......................120p.....32269
cruisemissile.................120e.....32336
276...........................120t.....32427 <-- Black
cruisemissile.................120t.....36338
karlthev......................120p.....Withheld


----------



## 9volt (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Thanks for taking this over :thumbsup:


----------



## Thujone (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*



9volt said:


> Thanks for taking this over :thumbsup:



Not a problem. It is now up to date with greenstuffs being the last person to post in the other thread prior to closure.

For the sake of making this as easy as possible on me please try to format it properly or at least close (like put in dots but not count them, I can easily adjust the number of dots if the formatting is at least there). Also for the sake of cleanliness I am keeping the model numbers all with lower case modifiers. i.e. 120p not 120P.

Every time we hit a multiple of 100 I plan on doing a report on what percentage of each model represent our group. Might pose interesting trending information over time.


----------



## 270winchester (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

I got a 120P, can't find the serial number. I'm that dumb.


----------



## underdust (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

I don't have them right in front of me, but I'm pretty sure I have the numbers correct.

underdust.....................120P.....10255
underdust.....................120P.....10585


----------



## yaesumofo (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Bummer I no longer have the lowest serial number on the list!!.
Yaesumofo


----------



## Thujone (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*



270winchester said:


> I got a 120P, can't find the serial number. I'm that dumb.



It is etched onto one of the two flat sides on your light. Unless you get a beta light without a serial number, in which case the answer would be 'none' Let me know and I will add you to the list.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

I have a 120P, #11693.


----------



## 270winchester (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*



Thujone said:


> It is etched onto one of the two flat sides on your light. Unless you get a beta light without a serial number, in which case the answer would be 'none' Let me know and I will add you to the list.



none.


----------



## LA OZ (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

I don't get it, but could someone tell me what is the purpose of keeping this list?


----------



## gadgetnerd (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

gadgetnerd.........................120p.....10422

I thought mine was defective when it arrived. The light seems to have switched on in transit and the CR123 in it had run completely flat. Replacing with a fresh one just made it give the 6 flash error. After swearing for a while I just pulled took the battery out and left it out for 10 minutes. Insert battery et voila - beautiful torch. 

Great beam tint and quality, very bright, nice body finish and just a few bits of crap on the not perfectly centered reflector (easily fixed).

Torch enthusiasm rekindled again - thanks Novatac/Lighthound!


----------



## Thujone (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*



LA OZ said:


> I don't get it, but could someone tell me what is the purpose of keeping this list?



There are a couple decent reasons. For one you can have a record of ownership in order to have away for people to see you are speaking about a light from first hand experience. Also, and this is the good reason as far as I am concerned: it shows a manufacturers how much we vote with our dollars. It positions us in a place of power so that manufacturers will listen when we make suggestions and requests. As of right now this list represents over $12000. All of the sudden we are not just a bunch of window shoppers running our mouths. We actually represent a substantial buyers group. Just my opinion.

ps, thanks for the formatting gadgetnerd!


----------



## LA OZ (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

I see. Add me in for the 85P, serial 11247.


----------



## Griz (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Griz..........................120p.....10191

Griz..........................85p......11208


----------



## Oddjob (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Had to send my light back due to flickering issues so you'll have to remove me from the list. I'm not getting a new one just yet but I will post if I do.


----------



## rdg178 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

120p 10237


----------



## Frenchyled (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Frenchyled....................120p.....10538

:wave: All


----------



## Thujone (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

We need two more lights so i can put up my first 100 report, I have my graphs all ready, just need two more participants!


----------



## Oculus Sinister (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Well Thujone, Here is one of the two you need. Thanks for taking this over.


Oculus Sinister...............120p.....10387


----------



## Thujone (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*



Oculus Sinister said:


> Well Thujone, Here is one of the two you need. Thanks for taking this over.
> 
> 
> Oculus Sinister...............120p.....10387



Glad to help out. Thanks for the formatting!

OK, one more and I can post up the graphs, otherwise it will be Tuesday before it goes up.


----------



## gromit (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

gromit........................120T.....10975


----------



## TKC (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

*TKC-120T #10839*


----------



## Russki (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

120P #10258


----------



## LawLight (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

LawLight
120P #11533


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Novatac 120 no P, or T model #10746


----------



## Thujone (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*



gromit said:


> gromit........................120T.....10975



Thanks for being 100, and for formatting your entry for me. I added the report above. Alright, time to get ready for the Husker home opener!


----------



## TCW 60 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Cool graphic, thank you for the work.


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*



TCW 60 said:


> Cool graphic, thank you for the work.


 
+1

Excellent post Thujone


CFU


----------



## Not So Bright (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Not So Bright .................120P ........10566


----------



## speederino (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

 speederino....................120p.....10172


----------



## Thujone (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Sure slowed down over the holiday weekend! Lets get the party started again. ttt


----------



## jcompton (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

I just ordered one from Lighthound, and hopefully it will arrive this week.
If you want you can put me down for a 120p and I'll get that serial # to you as soon as it comes in.

_JCompton......................120p.....?????_


----------



## Thujone (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*



jcompton said:


> I just ordered one from Lighthound, and hopefully it will arrive this week.
> If you want you can put me down for a 120p and I'll get that serial # to you as soon as it comes in.
> 
> _JCompton......................120p.....?????_



Make sure you drop in and update me, or simply send me a PM when you know the serial. Enjoy!


----------



## jcompton (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*



Thujone said:


> Make sure you drop in and update me, or simply send me a PM when you know the serial. Enjoy!


 
Will do...


----------



## Xygen (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Xygen.........................120P.....10259

Nice! Thank you!


----------



## jcompton (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Just wanted to brag on Lighthound a little...
I placed my order for the 120p late on Labor Day and I just checked the tracking... It will be arriving today!!! 

+1 for Lighthound

I will update with s/n once I have it in my hands.


----------



## Thujone (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*



jcompton said:


> Just wanted to brag on Lighthound a little...
> I placed my order for the 120p late on Labor Day and I just checked the tracking... It will be arriving today!!!
> 
> +1 for Lighthound
> ...



Enjoy your unboxing!

I am continually impressed with mine. Last night I decided to swap batteries since it had been about 10 days since I last replaced it and I had only used 172mah with daily use. Very nice!


----------



## big_erb (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

big_erb....................120P.....11531


----------



## jcompton (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*



Thujone said:


> Enjoy your unboxing!
> 
> I am continually impressed with mine. Last night I decided to swap batteries since it had been about 10 days since I last replaced it and I had only used 172mah with daily use. Very nice!


 
*Not to get off topic*...But what did you use to measure the remaining "juice" in mah? I am looking for a multimeter and would love for it to have the ablilty to simply measure in mah.


----------



## Thujone (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*



jcompton said:


> *Not to get off topic*...But what did you use to measure the remaining "juice" in mah? I am looking for a multimeter and would love for it to have the ablilty to simply measure in mah.



I topped it back off with my Triton charger, it was able to push 172mah back into the cell.


----------



## jcompton (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

JCompton......................120p.....11637


----------



## Coop (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

after just over 2 weeks in transport I finally got my Novatac today!


----------



## Xygen (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*



MayCooper said:


> after just over 2 weeks in transport I finally got my Novatac today!


Welcome on board! Now, post your data!


----------



## Dinan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Got mine yesterday. The beam is beautiful! Best LED beam I've seen so far. (The LED is a little off center but it doesn't affect the beam at all so I don't mind).
edit: I have the lowest brightness as my minimum and sometimes it randomly flickers... have to cycle the button a few times to fix it
Dinan......................120p.....11555


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

bondr006......................120p.....11553


----------



## Nebula (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Nebula ---- 120e #10662.


----------



## hivoltage (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Hivoltage....120P 10220


----------



## lingette (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Lingette....................120p.....11666


This one has been sent for free by Lighthound because USPS has lost the first one...
Thanks LightHound.


----------



## outta_lux (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

After lots of reading and interminable pondering - many thanks to ALL who have posted their experiences here on CPF - I received my 120P from LightHound yesterday.

[SIZE=+2] O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay! :twothumbs[/SIZE]

It is truly a wondrous toy, and has now become my EDC light. My anodizing all matches, only an occasional flicker or two at low levels, programming easier than I anticipated. The form factor and knurling make it easy to grasp and hold... and I even like the much-maligned clip (go figure!). Oh, and did I mention that the beam is great? My expectations for this torch seem to have all been met or exceeded. Please add me to the registry:

outta_lux.....................120p.....11548


----------



## jhanko (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

JHanko........................120P.....10524


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

*ChocolateLab33...120T...10778*

*ChocolateLab33...120T...12322*

*ChocolateLab33...120P...10270*


----------



## berto (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

berto....... 120t .....12199

berto....... 120t .....12228


----------



## gadgetnerd (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Got another one

gadgetnerd....................120p.....11662

My original one (10422) played up a bit, so I let lighthound know and they immediately sent me a replacement. In the week it took to get here I fixed all the problems, and don't want to send either back - so I've kept both. The newer one is probably in even better condition out of the box - perfect LED centering, perfect anodising, perfect tint and beam, no flicker at all.


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Remember to post pics of your new NovaTac's here...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/173966

Let's see 'em in action folks! 


CFU


----------



## wojtek_pl (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Wojtek_pl.....................120P.....10418


----------



## Thujone (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Sorry for the delay in update, I was out of town for the weekend. Like to see them all rolling in though!


----------



## mulotozink (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

mulotozink....................120t.....12342


----------



## Dannis (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

120P #11747 First post. Thank you all for shining me in the right direction of this beautiful torch!

Gretings!


----------



## cd-card-biz (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

cd-card-biz....................120P.....10226


----------



## Sakkath (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

At last after almost 40 days of wait

Sakkath.......................120p.....11638


----------



## boosterboy (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

boosterboy--120T>>>> 10920


----------



## TorchEnvy (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

I originally posted:

 TorchEnvy.....................85p......11210

but that light went back to NovaTac due to reasons stated here.

I now have its replacement:

 TorchEnvy.....................85p......11143

Thujone, if you would kindly make the change. Thanks! 

I love the pie chart!


----------



## dk8558 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

jon8558.............................120p.........10482


----------



## machoamigo (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

I have returned mine for a replacement so will let you know when it arrives and replace the serial number.

machoamigo.......................120p.....10353


----------



## Thujone (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*



TorchEnvy said:


> I originally posted:
> Thujone, if you would kindly make the change. Thanks!
> 
> I love the pie chart!



All changed, thanks!



machoamigo said:


> I have returned mine for a replacement so will let you know when it arrives and replace the serial number.
> 
> machoamigo.......................120p.....10353



You were already on the list, but I will certainly update to the new one when you get it.


----------



## Thujone (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Gonna be out until Tuesday, keep the updates coming but they may not be updated till then, have a good weekend!


----------



## Bucky (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Bucky........................120p.....10486


----------



## electromage (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

electromage...................120p.....13167

Since this isn't a fixed-width font, things aren't going to line up very well unless you create a table. Even using tabs doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Coop (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*



electromage said:


> electromage...................120p.....13167
> 
> Since this isn't a fixed-width font, things aren't going to line up very well unless you create a table. Even using tabs doesn't seem to work.




Thats why the list itself is in a different font


----------



## electromage (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*



MayCooper said:


> Thats why the list itself is in a different font



It doesn't appear that way to me. What font is it?


----------



## Coop (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*



electromage said:


> It doesn't appear that way to me. What font is it?




Dunno for sure but it looks to me like the list itself is in Courier new.


----------



## electromage (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*



MayCooper said:


> Dunno for sure but it looks to me like the list itself is in Courier new.



That definitely doesn't work, browsers use system fonts and I don't have that font installed since I'm not using Windows. I don't know if there's a way to specify an alternate, but if there is, try "DejaVu Sans Mono" or "FreeMono" for us Linux users


----------



## Coop (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Well, there's only a limited number of fonts to choose from in the cpf new post screen. 
You could of course consider to make sure that the fonts used by the forum are installed on your computer. It's only 21 fonts in total, and you probably have a few compatible ones already installed anyway, so adding a few more wont damage your system too much IMHO.

Now let's get back on topic!


----------



## powerwagon_69 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

120P..............................11771


Love this light, pbut the programming is very confusing for a new user. I wish there was an easy instruction manual. The one thats with the light is way too confusing....


----------



## Echo63 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Brand new just arrived, 
EDC-120P 13176
just been playing a little, cant wait till it gets dark




powerwagon_69 said:


> Love this light, pbut the programming is very confusing for a new user. I wish there was an easy instruction manual. The one thats with the light is way too confusing....


i know what you mean, it is a little confusing, i had trouble with the click, click, press hold bit - i was just click click pressing


----------



## Thujone (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*



electromage said:


> That definitely doesn't work, browsers use system fonts and I don't have that font installed since I'm not using Windows. I don't know if there's a way to specify an alternate, but if there is, try "DejaVu Sans Mono" or "FreeMono" for us Linux users



Every linux box I have has the 'Windows Fonts' installed. They are easy to find, and come in handy...


----------



## Thujone (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Weather altered my plans to be out of town today, so keep the serials coming!


----------



## electromage (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*



Thujone said:


> Every linux box I have has the 'Windows Fonts' installed. They are easy to find, and come in handy...



I've solved it myself, just copied COUR.TTF from a Windows virtual machine.


----------



## Thujone (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*



electromage said:


> I've solved it myself, just copied COUR.TTF from a Windows virtual machine.



If you decide you want the rest in a simple fashion...

http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Installing_Windows_fonts


----------



## GBone (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

GBone................120T....12253


----------



## Burman (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Burman.....120P......13058. 

Love it! :rock:


----------



## Thujone (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*



Burman said:


> Love it! :rock:



I am finding it strange how much this light has been growing on me. Good to see how many others are getting to enjoy it


----------



## Hodsta (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

#11584 120P signing in..................I must admit I bought this just to give it a try as I did not think it could compete with my two favourate EDCs (modded HDS & a PD-S). However it has really surprised me and is likley to replace the HDS (I've already switched the PEU green trit bezel over to the Novatac).

The clip is obviously crap and the threads on the battery compartment do not feel as strong or as positive as the HDS but those are my only gripes.

The truly tailstanding switch is a real improvement, the size and weight are an improvement - lighter but not to the extent where it lacks heft or feels flimsy.

The UI is great, although a ramping light mode changed by clicking (like the options menu) would be an improvement.

:twothumbsfor a great light for great value


----------



## thermal guy (Sep 19, 2007)

#13158 120P great light bad clip!


----------



## Thujone (Sep 20, 2007)

The registry now reflects more than $20,000 worth of CPF ownership of Novatac products!


----------



## machoamigo (Sep 20, 2007)

Machoamigo.......................120p.....11620

replaced my 120 P for a new one.


----------



## Thujone (Sep 20, 2007)

To be clear 10353 has been returned?


----------



## Thujone (Sep 24, 2007)

Monday morning 

That was a sloooow weekend... :|


----------



## perado (Sep 25, 2007)

perado........................120t......10769


*Thanks Thujone. It's a lot of work and it's appreciated.*


----------



## alantch (Sep 25, 2007)

alantch .................. 85P ......... 11250


----------



## stansbrew (Sep 25, 2007)

stansbrew...........120..10695
stansbrew..........120p.10425


----------



## christian gpr (Sep 27, 2007)

Christian gpr.................120p.....13195


----------



## 96TL (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

96TL..........................120p.....11537


----------



## Lichtschalter (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes, it finally arrived! Been playing for 5 mins with it and I already love it! Tint and beam are awesome! 

Lichtschalter.................120p.....13183


----------



## Brizzler (Sep 29, 2007)

brizzler......................85p......11264


----------



## DarthLumen (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, I LOVE this light. It feels solid as a rock. I especially love the .3 lumen mode, perfect for emergency situations and DAYS of light.

DarthLumen...............85T........11318


----------



## gunga (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay back from vacation, had a chance to check out my Novatac, can't see any flicker yet, got a GID in there, waiting for UCL lense.

Thinking about polishing the clip and bezel, but not sure about the effort required.

Pretty sweet light and my first above $100 (and then it keeps going...) oo:

Let's see if I keep this one or just keep going!


Gunga.........................120P.....10411


----------



## iandan888 (Oct 3, 2007)

iandan888.............120t.........12165


----------



## yoyoteen (Oct 4, 2007)

maybe im late, but finally..... 

yoyoteen......................120p.....13002


----------



## whc (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

 whc...........................120p.....13185


----------



## Thujone (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*



whc said:


> whc...........................120p.....13185




Welcome back!


----------



## bullterrier (Oct 5, 2007)

bullterrier.......................120p.....10499


----------



## whc (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*



Thujone said:


> Welcome back!


Thanks .


----------



## eidolen (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine arrived today. 

120P - 14188

E


----------



## Thujone (Oct 9, 2007)

We hit 150 Novatacs! I added the image to the first post.


----------



## bgaumont (Oct 9, 2007)

bgaumont - 120P -11674
Love the light . . . HATE that clip . . . 
Bob


----------



## eyeBooger (Oct 11, 2007)

eyeBooger.....................120p.....11682


----------



## iandan888 (Oct 12, 2007)

iandan888 said:


> iandan888.............120t.........12165


mine lost today...:mecry::mecry:


----------



## Thujone (Oct 12, 2007)

iandan888 said:


> mine lost today...:mecry::mecry:



How did you lose it? Lost in a bet? A mine shaft? Crushed? Stolen?


----------



## iandan888 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thujone said:


> How did you lose it? Lost in a bet? A mine shaft? Crushed? Stolen?


Possible because the clip becomes less crowded, because the clip on
the pants pocket, vanishes into thin air when I leave the bus


----------



## clintb (Oct 12, 2007)

Woohoo! Just got my 120P today.

120P - 14183


----------



## Duff72 (Oct 12, 2007)

duff72 ..............120p...........................11690


----------



## AnimalHousePA (Oct 18, 2007)

120T - 13331


----------



## Dr.K (Oct 18, 2007)

Fresh from the mailman, 

120P......11703

Thanks, lighthound


----------



## whc (Oct 18, 2007)

AnimalHousePA said:


> 120T - 13331


Nice serial man ...


----------



## TMedina (Oct 18, 2007)

iandan888 said:


> Possible because the clip becomes less crowded, because the clip on
> the pants pocket, vanishes into thin air when I leave the bus




S'why I hate clipping gear in my pocket - I've watched guys lose more pocket knives that way.

Of course, I also got a $400 flashlight for free that way too.

-Medina


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 18, 2007)

Just got mine back from the shop "flicker problem" works great now Jim is the man please replace 13158 with 14040 by the way looks like novac has come out with a new product 250 thousand psi bond strength thread lock holy crap!

thermal guy....................120p.....14040


----------



## AnimalHousePA (Oct 19, 2007)

whc said:


> Nice serial man ...


Thanks!


----------



## Old Farmer (Oct 20, 2007)

Got mine Thursday. Seems kinda short, but I am use to short things. 120E 12902


----------



## Kippers (Oct 20, 2007)

Kippers.......................120p.....10300


----------



## machoamigo (Oct 21, 2007)

Machoamigo.......................120p.....13016


----------



## bray (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

bray-120 p-14203


----------



## js16301 (Oct 21, 2007)

js16301.......................120T.....11473


----------



## tvodrd (Oct 21, 2007)

tvodrd......................120P (A gift!)....................11539


----------



## djblank87 (Oct 21, 2007)

djblank87..........................120T And 120P Were Returned. 

I'm waiting on new ones to arrive and then I will update.


----------



## yaesumofo (Oct 22, 2007)

could it be that the first 2 digits indicate a version number
1.1 1.2 1.3 .... ? I understand the most current units 13xxx have some improvements..
Just a thought.
Yaesumofo


----------



## Nake (Oct 22, 2007)

yaesumofo said:


> could it be that the first 2 digits indicate a version number
> 1.1 1.2 1.3 .... ? I understand the most current units 13xxx have some improvements..
> Just a thought.
> Yaesumofo


 
What kind of improvements?


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Oct 22, 2007)

Valpo Hawkeye..............85p.................11897


----------



## Thujone (Oct 23, 2007)

That was a great batch over the weekend! Hope all of you new owners enjoy your lights. Like others have stated over time you seem to appreciate your Novatac more and more.


----------



## MaxKnight (Oct 23, 2007)

MaxKnight.....................120T.....10979


----------



## jbrown50 (Oct 25, 2007)

jbrown50......................120P.....13098


My search for an EDC is over:twothumbs


----------



## bltkmt (Oct 26, 2007)

bltkmt........................85t......11316


----------



## :)> (Oct 27, 2007)

Goatee:

120P Serial Number 10547
120T Serial Number 10932
85P Serial Number 11251
Very nice lights all of them:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Liam91 (Oct 27, 2007)

Add me to the list. Proud owner of 120P 14194.


----------



## Kippers (Oct 27, 2007)

Kippers.......................120p.....11631


----------



## Dark Matter (Oct 28, 2007)

Dark Matter........................120P.....................13085


----------



## hoppyjr (Oct 28, 2007)

Hoppyjr - 120P - 11656

Thanks.


----------



## Novaflash (Oct 28, 2007)

Novaflash......................120p.....................13031


----------



## lyte~speede (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello all,

New guy here--been lurking for about a week. Glad I found CPF!

lyte~speede...120p....11641

Cheers!


----------



## Thujone (Oct 29, 2007)

Edited: Post made pointless due to user ignorance.


----------



## RainerWahnsinn (Oct 31, 2007)

RainerWahnsinn................120p.....10474


----------



## Cuso (Oct 31, 2007)

Cuso..........................120p.....10157


----------



## Thujone (Oct 31, 2007)

Cuso said:


> Cuso..........................120p.....10577



I am thinking you might have forgotten to replace the serial with your own=... Since 10577 is in my hand right now..  Or should i take this as a warning that you are coming for my light?


----------



## superhughman (Oct 31, 2007)

Superhughman..............120P.........11793


----------



## Thujone (Oct 31, 2007)

Alright guys, keep em coming, I may not be able to update the list until Monday however. Gotta head out of town, my father fell off a roof and shattered his leg this morning. Not sure when I will be back on.


----------



## Cuso (Oct 31, 2007)

Thujone said:


> I am thinking you might have forgotten to replace the serial with your own=... Since 10577 is in my hand right now..  Or should i take this as a warning that you are coming for my light?


God what was I thinking..10157 ..corrected


----------



## Cuso (Oct 31, 2007)

Thujone said:


> Alright guys, keep em coming, I may not be able to update the list until Monday however. Gotta head out of town, my father fell off a roof and shattered his leg this morning. Not sure when I will be back on.


O man, Im so sorry to hear that... Speedy recovery for him.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Oct 31, 2007)

My beautiful Novatac 120P Beta version arrived today. Wow, what a light! So, officially, I register as:

*arewethereyetdad............120p...........none* :thumbsup:

Really sorry to hear about your dad. Hope he's all better soon.


----------



## Xygen (Oct 31, 2007)

arewethereyetdad said:


> My beautiful Novatac 120P Beta version arrived today.


Didn't heard before that there will be a new version... So: What's new? Thanks!


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Oct 31, 2007)

Xygen said:


> Didn't heard before that there will be a new version... So: What's new? Thanks!



Not new. One of the handful of unmarked round body protos that were made.


----------



## Mike Smith (Oct 31, 2007)

Mike Smith.......................EDC 85.....11378


----------



## jgdawes (Nov 1, 2007)

jgdawes.......................120P.....13130

Absolutely brilliant torch


----------



## Filament (Nov 2, 2007)

Filament......................120T.....12259


----------



## Jaybee64 (Nov 2, 2007)

Jaybee64 ----120T -----10795


----------



## jbrown50 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thujone said:


> Alright guys, keep em coming, I may not be able to update the list until Monday however. Gotta head out of town, my father fell off a roof and shattered his leg this morning. Not sure when I will be back on.


 
Take your time. You have more important things to take care of. Tell your Father that the Flashaholics are rooting for his full recovery.:thumbsup:


----------



## Thujone (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words. My Dad ended up breaking the large bone in the lower part of his left leg into 25 pieces. Docs say it will be 6 months before he will even be able to start rehabilitation, then 6 months of that before he can work. Definitely going to be a stressful '08 for him. I passed on your comments as well as my other friends, it never hurts to hear that people care and are thinking about you. He is in good spirits, but I am sure some of that is the drugs they have him on. Re-constructive surgery will happen sometime this week.


----------



## Pwallwin (Nov 6, 2007)

Pwallwin..............................120p.....13003

:naughty:


----------



## Kid9P (Nov 7, 2007)

Kid9P .....................13015............120P..........Mod by WHC = 9,040 Lux


----------



## BombTec (Nov 7, 2007)

BombTec .............. 85T ............ 11328


----------



## Dr Jekell (Nov 7, 2007)

Dr Jekell....................120p.....13034

Mine just came today.


----------



## xiaowenzu (Nov 7, 2007)

Xiaowenzu.....120P.....12888

I love my Novatac! It's designed to meet the rigorous reliability and durability requirements of the Military, Law Enforcement, and personal defense user. Each Novatac is lightweight, easy to use and virtually indestructible, the NovaTac EDC flashlights have an intelligent power supply that linearly reduces output as the battery starts to run down, reducing the risk that you will ever be left in the dark. 3 or 4 brightness levels can be selected to meet your mission requirements or to conserve power. It could be the last flashlight you will ever need.:twothumbs


----------



## FenglerF1 (Nov 7, 2007)

FenglerF1 --- 85p --- 11154


----------



## Carpe Diem (Nov 14, 2007)

Carpe Diem here.....

I have: 120P #11689, and 
120 #12902

Thanks!


----------



## Thujone (Nov 14, 2007)

Already had 12902 on the list, adding the other.


----------



## depusm12 (Nov 15, 2007)

depusm12 120P # 13193, haven't had mine long yet but its a awesome little light.


----------



## Ducaticorse (Nov 15, 2007)

Ducaticorse...................120P.....14067


----------



## wakemare (Nov 15, 2007)

oh hell yeah, about time i got this light...

Novatac 120P

11782

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crjfo (Nov 18, 2007)

Finally after much anticipation my Novatac arrived and it is glorious.


crjfo.........................120P.....14233


----------



## AnimalHousePA (Nov 18, 2007)

AnimalHousePA.................120p.....13331

Hey Thujone, just wanted to let you know that my Novatac is a 120T, not a 120P :wave:


----------



## mariposaoyako (Nov 19, 2007)

mariposaoyako.................120p.....14114


----------



## Ralls (Nov 21, 2007)

Ralls.........................120p.....14205


----------



## Nekolf (Nov 21, 2007)

Nekolf.....120P.....13021


----------



## AnimalHousePA (Nov 22, 2007)

Got my 120 P yesterday...14201


----------



## jeckyll (Nov 24, 2007)

jeckyll.......................120p.....13071




jeckyll


----------



## slvoid (Nov 24, 2007)

Boy I'm late on the list...

120P - 14246


----------



## 9volt (Nov 24, 2007)

arewethereyetdad said:


> Not new. One of the handful of unmarked round body protos that were made.



Does anyone know how many betas are in circulation? Aside from the list here I believe Dutch has one, but I don't know of any others.


----------



## gander6 (Nov 24, 2007)

gander6.......................120P.....13092


----------



## Thujone (Nov 26, 2007)

9volt said:


> Does anyone know how many betas are in circulation? Aside from the list here I believe Dutch has one, but I don't know of any others.



Those in the list without a serial are all the betas. That will give you some idea.

Also I updated the first post with the 200 tracked image.


----------



## SaVaGe (Nov 26, 2007)

120T..................SERIAL 10863

THEY ARE STILL IN BOX NOT OPEN

EDC 120

120P


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok, just picked up my second Nova...

Valpo Hawkeye.............120P....................13155


----------



## Gary007 (Nov 30, 2007)

Gary007..............................120P.............................. 14236

my first NovaTac, got it just a few days ago :thumbsup:


----------



## RobStar (Nov 30, 2007)

Mine just arrived, I love it!

robstar.......................120t.....13367


----------



## gottawearshades (Nov 30, 2007)

gottawearshades.........................120p.......11766



Howdy, CPF.

I love this light. It really is the Leatherman of pocket flashlights. Most useful light ever.


----------



## sylvain (Nov 30, 2007)

11568

I am very impressed by this light! very flexible!


----------



## Thujone (Nov 30, 2007)

sylvain said:


> 11568
> 
> I am very impressed by this light! very flexible!




Due to being neighbored by 120p lights on the list I am going to assume this is a 120p, let me know if otherwise.


----------



## Taepo (Nov 30, 2007)

Guess I'll break the 120P streak.


85P - 11132


----------



## pcmike (Dec 2, 2007)

pcmike.........................120p.....10596 (with SS bezel w/ blue trits + glowring + UCL lens)


----------



## sylvain (Dec 2, 2007)

Oups... sorry, i forgot to say that it is a 120P.


----------



## Thujone (Dec 3, 2007)

We now represent over $30,000 in Novatac product.


----------



## bltkmt (Dec 3, 2007)

bltkmt said:


> bltkmt........................85t......11316


 
Had to send the above one back to the company...new one is 12838. Thanks.


----------



## skhori (Dec 3, 2007)

skhori.........120P........14144


----------



## AR_Shorty (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: >> Novatac Registry: Proclaim your ownership!*

EDC 120P (SN 13194) arrived 11/30 for my birthday.


----------



## Thujone (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: >> Novatac Registry: Proclaim your ownership!*

What a bday present, enjoy it!


----------



## Gwaihir (Dec 7, 2007)

Gwaihir......120P......11558

this light is perfect


----------



## mightysparrow (Dec 7, 2007)

120P numbers 10242 and 10297 are no longer owned by me. They were returned to Lighthound, Inc.


----------



## pete55555 (Dec 10, 2007)

pete55555............120T...............12176


----------



## KenAnderson (Dec 11, 2007)

kenanderson....................85p.....11833
kenanderson....................85p.....11893


----------



## Nuckerschuter (Dec 11, 2007)

Nuckerschuter.................120p.....11655

my one and only ----- until now!


----------



## jumping hansje (Dec 11, 2007)

Jumping Hansje ....120P .... 10362
jumping Hansje ....120P .... 14211


----------



## sawlight (Dec 15, 2007)

Still on the fence, LOVE the beam quality, mine just seems really finicky/touchy so far.

sawlight................120P...............11695


----------



## gottawearshades (Dec 15, 2007)

gottawearshades................85P...............11179

Couldn't resist a second one, while they were still available, and at a lower price (85 made-in-America lumens for 90 minutes: $98--a better deal than the L1).


----------



## seery (Dec 15, 2007)

Reporting for duty.

seery.........120P.....14245


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Dec 15, 2007)

My former 85p, number 11897, sold to Dadof6


----------



## digitaleos (Dec 15, 2007)

digitaleos.......85P........11146

Chris

Edit, this light has been sold to Pumaman.


----------



## The Porcupine (Dec 15, 2007)

Another one:
The Porcupine..............EDC120......12422


----------



## tpchan (Dec 18, 2007)

My first Novatac.

tpchan........................120P.....13054


----------



## BobCol (Dec 21, 2007)

Here in distant Brazil just received my 85P
#11128. Very Happy with it.
Cheers
BobCol


----------



## seery (Dec 22, 2007)

120P.....14245.....Sold this one here on CPF.

120P.....14262.....Reporting for duty.


----------



## Gary007 (Dec 24, 2007)

sold to: 

Phil_B 120p.....14236


----------



## AnimalHousePA (Dec 24, 2007)

I just received my new 120 P today, serial # 14440. I sent my previous 120 P 14201 in for repair and Novatac sent me a new one...so far, so good!


----------



## dts71 (Dec 25, 2007)

dts71......................120p.....14033
+ a tactical button, makes life so much easier...


----------



## arty (Dec 25, 2007)

85P
#11840
Works fine - I set the levels to @ 25, 130, 300+ lux & max


----------



## Bort (Dec 25, 2007)

Bort.........120P...........11658

The light has some sporadic flickering issues.


----------



## Thujone (Dec 26, 2007)

seery said:


> 120P.....14245.....Sold this one here on CPF.
> 
> 120P.....14262.....Reporting for duty.



Updated on both counts, found the buyer in your CPFM thread. Merry Christmas!


----------



## seery (Dec 26, 2007)

Thujone said:


> Updated on both counts, found the buyer in your CPFM thread. Merry Christmas!


I've sold (3) 120P's on CPF/MP in the past week or so. I guess the new owner(s)
will have to confirm their numbers were recorded correctly.

Thanks.


----------



## Blindasabat (Dec 26, 2007)

Just got 120P #13140 from qadsan.
I like the UI refinements over the HDS lights, thought I still very much like my Milky modded HDS.


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 26, 2007)

Thermal guy here 85p #11202 :twothumbs


----------



## Gristle (Dec 28, 2007)

120T / #10062

Had a few problems at first..all worked out now..gtg! :thumbsup:


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Dec 28, 2007)

Beta 120P back in Dad's possession. Serial number = None


----------



## Thujone (Dec 28, 2007)

All caught up, see you all next week. And congrats dad on the grab


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Dec 28, 2007)

Thujone said:


> All caught up, see you all next week. And congrats dad on the grab



Thanks, but all thanks goes to Not Holic, who kindly sold it back to me. :twothumbs


----------



## Postal0311 (Jan 4, 2008)

Postal0311 120T 13320

Name Rank and Serial number is all your getting from me.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 12, 2008)

Patriot36 120T #11061 :wave:


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 12, 2008)

SaturnNyne....................120P.....10391


----------



## nMotion96 (Jan 12, 2008)

nMotion96.........................120p.....14258
on 1/1/08


----------



## kevin812367 (Jan 13, 2008)

120p serial# 13128


----------



## manoloco (Jan 13, 2008)

manoloco.........................120p.....13129

hey talk about coincidence, look in the previous post!


----------



## Thujone (Jan 15, 2008)

manoloco said:


> hey talk about coincidence, look in the previous post!



And 130 was already in there... Pretty cool stuff.

Sorry for the delay in updating.. All set now, keep 'em coming!


----------



## xevious (Jan 15, 2008)

I just got one. It's a rebranded EDC-120P, sold by SPA Defense. So, instead of "Novatac EDC-120P" it says "SPA Defense SPL-120". It's really the exact same light. Unfortunately, they didn't imprint a serial number... so I've no way to unique identify mine.

So, "Xevious.... SPL-120P.... No SN."

Btw, I'm seriously happy with this light. The versatility, programming, and options are all very well thought out. The only thing missing is a waterproof quick reference command chart.  The max 120 lumens is definitely sufficient for the job. And wow... that 0.08 lumens setting--so low! Anyway, it's far more capable than I'll likely end up exploiting, but it's great to have the versatility nevertheless. :twothumbs


----------



## Lumenz (Jan 15, 2008)

I am now the proud owner of a NovaTac 120P

Lumenz........................120p.....10555


----------



## thermal guy (Jan 15, 2008)

could you please remove 85p #11202 Traded it for a hds thermal guy


----------



## FRANKVZ (Jan 15, 2008)

I have an EDC 85 #11375


----------



## Thujone (Jan 17, 2008)

xevious said:


> I just got one. It's a rebranded EDC-120P, sold by SPA Defense. So, instead of "Novatac EDC-120P" it says "SPA Defense SPL-120". It's really the exact same light. Unfortunately, they didn't imprint a serial number... so I've no way to unique identify mine.
> 
> So, "Xevious.... SPL-120P.... No SN."
> 
> Btw, I'm seriously happy with this light. The versatility, programming, and options are all very well thought out. The only thing missing is a rapid strobe. The max 120 lumens is definitely sufficient for the job. And wow... that 0.08 lumens setting--so low! Anyway, it's far more capable than I'll likely end up exploiting, but it's great to have the versatility nevertheless. :twothumbs



Any opinions on whether we should include this in the registry? If so should they go on the list but not be added to the count? Sort of struggling with this, ideas?


----------



## xevious (Jan 17, 2008)

Thujone said:


> Any opinions on whether we should include this in the registry? If so should they go on the list but not be added to the count? Sort of struggling with this, ideas?


I did see the exception for the "1st" Novatac EDC without a serial number. In the interest of keeping track of actual Novatac EDC products, can we consider the SPL-120 in the same manner? I have to expect we won't see many of them reported, as SPA Defense didn't sell many to the general public (a number of CPF members were declined).


----------



## Thujone (Jan 17, 2008)

xevious said:


> I did see the exception for the "1st" Novatac EDC without a serial number.



Key being that they were Novatac branded. We are not sure where the lineage on these lies.. Are they from pre novatac contracts? Running same code on them? 

I am all for that, was just seeking some opinions. Mainly hinging on whether they should be included in the count or not. A lexus is not exactly a toyota and a infinity is not exactly a nissan.. etc etc..


----------



## xevious (Jan 17, 2008)

Thujone said:


> Key being that they were Novatac branded. We are not sure where the lineage on these lies.. Are they from pre novatac contracts? Running same code on them?


The tail cap has "www.novatac.com" imprinted, so there's no question it comes from Novatac. And indeed, everything else about the light is pure EDC-120P... 

However, if you you're curious to know more I'll take photos and upload so you can see for yourself how the light appears. Let me know. Otherwise, I won't say any more about it. I'm happy with my light whether it is tracked in the registry or not.


----------



## Thujone (Jan 17, 2008)

xevious said:


> The tail cap has "www.novatac.com" imprinted, so there's no question it comes from Novatac.



Good enough for me, when i get back to my box that has the spreadsheet and what not I will get you added into the list unless there are some objections.


----------



## Frank Maddix (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Frank Maddix..................120p.....10456


----------



## kromeke (Jan 21, 2008)

85P S/N 11242, drilled and tapped for an Arc 4/HDS EDC clip.


----------



## Ducaticorse (Jan 22, 2008)

Ducaticorse...................120t.....13311


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 23, 2008)

Beastmaster - 13131


----------



## slvoid (Jan 24, 2008)

Sent my 120P in for warranty cause the software was all messed up. So the new serial is 14485.

14246 should really never see the light of day again, unless they resell it.


----------



## AWGD8 (Jan 24, 2008)

AWGD8 ---> 120P ---> *14264 *


----------



## Paul6ppca (Jan 24, 2008)

Paul6ppca.......85P.......On the way!

Newest member,Ive always wanted to try one of these,HDS and or novatac.Finally caved in. Cant wait to get it in my hands.

Anyone have a good picture of the internal spring that falls out?


----------



## RWT1405 (Jan 24, 2008)

RWT1405....... 85P.... 11136 and EDC 120.......12497 and 
EDC 120.......12406


----------



## KenAnderson (Jan 26, 2008)

Some Novatac eye candy, already registered.

120p with new clip, grip rings, 17670 tube and tactical clickie. Works great.


----------



## HoopleHead (Jan 26, 2008)

HoopleHead....................120p.....14455


----------



## Lightdude (Jan 26, 2008)

Lightude--------Novatac 120P #10436---just bought it used.


----------



## aperna (Jan 26, 2008)

120T-10082 never leave without it!


----------



## Thujone (Jan 28, 2008)

Paul6ppca said:


> Paul6ppca.......85P.......On the way!



Let us know when it arrives and leave the serial # so I can get you on the list. Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## Paul6ppca (Jan 28, 2008)

Thujone said:


> Let us know when it arrives and leave the serial # so I can get you on the list. Congrats on the purchase!


 
Hopefully today its in my state .Ill be waiting by the mail box!!Got it and posted in my original post 11832


----------



## defoglesong (Jan 29, 2008)

defoglesong...................85e......11457


----------



## dinocol (Jan 29, 2008)

dinocol.......................120p.....14115


----------



## XPLRN (Jan 30, 2008)

XPLRN.........................120E.....12417

I got this light on the reccomendation of a fellow Arizonian CPF'er; Patriot36. I am so pleased with the usability of this light....truly a great EDC!!:twothumbs


----------



## tsask (Jan 30, 2008)

120P #14442 from LA POLICE GEAR arrived today!


----------



## iTorch (Jan 31, 2008)

11737 Novatac 120P, bought 2nd hand...my precious!


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 31, 2008)

precisionworks................120p.....13045

Every bit as stunning as I expected


----------



## Thujone (Feb 1, 2008)

250 Tracked image added to the first post! Our total Novatac purchase totals $36,670 as of this post! That is a number I can't see any company ignoring...
$36,670


----------



## robertrock (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's mine 120P........10505


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 4, 2008)

To add to my 13131 unit, I also got a Novatac 120P S/N 11502 as well.


----------



## goodwij (Feb 6, 2008)

Mine just came in, 85P 11872.

Thanks,
John


----------



## merlocka (Feb 7, 2008)

Just lighthounded one

 merlocka......................85p......11874


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Feb 7, 2008)

Dead_Nuts.....................120p.....14528


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Feb 7, 2008)

Just got it and having fun programming it. This is a fantastic light. 

Oh, and rock solid steady on all levels! [only used primary 123 so far, however]


----------



## DaveSebring (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok add me to the List please! 120P = 14256

Just ordered a 120P from Lighthound and saved 2% for being a member here AND got free priority shipping too!

Now I just need to figure out the best set of rechargeable's and a charger


----------



## cmaylodm (Feb 7, 2008)

cmaylodm - 120P - 14270


----------



## Thujone (Feb 8, 2008)

DaveSebring said:


> Ok add me to the List please!



I would love to add you but you need to give your serial number.


----------



## DaveSebring (Feb 8, 2008)

Thujone said:


> I would love to add you but you need to give your serial number.





Oops!... I didn't see that part :duh2: but I will edit my post as soon as my P120 arrives. It shipped out today so hopefully by Mon.


----------



## Amphibian (Feb 9, 2008)

Amphibian........120P .......10252 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fathom (Feb 11, 2008)

Fathom.........................85p.....11199

Possibly the 99th 85P numbered ????
and the 1099th NovaTac overall ??

easy to read too much into serial numbers especially later numbers, but still interesting to see as this develops






Great service you are doing!
I appreciate all the time and effort.
When this light is old and obsolete I think it will still be valued as a priceless family heirloom. Or centuries from now, a rare artifact that can be traced back to it's original owner.

A registry no less, for a flashlight! :twothumbs
Fathom


----------



## iSleep (Feb 11, 2008)

iSleep..............................85P..........(To be registered upon receipt)

Thujone, Keep up the good job !!! Seldom does people pick up something that someone else left behind and made it better (Not saying that turbodog is not doing a good job ~) !!!


----------



## Thujone (Feb 11, 2008)

iSleep said:


> iSleep..............................85P..........(To be registered upon receipt)
> 
> Thujone, Keep up the good job !!! Seldom does people pick up something that someone else left behind and made it better (Not saying that turbodog is not doing a good job ~) !!!



Thanks, and I look forward to hearing back!


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 11, 2008)

precisionworks................120p.....11689

#2 (so far) ... I can see a few more migrating my way


----------



## TJx (Feb 11, 2008)

TJx.........................85p.....11224


----------



## iSleep (Feb 12, 2008)

OK ! Received the 85P - #11895


----------



## chopper7 (Feb 12, 2008)

chopper7.......85P.......11182


----------



## NutSAK (Feb 12, 2008)

NutSAK........................120p.....13193


----------



## RebelXTNC (Feb 12, 2008)

RebelXTNC........................120e.....12918

(No, it isn't a black one. And the tint isn't blue either... It's just the white balance I set at the time.)


----------



## the_Namja (Feb 14, 2008)

Finally got one.....WHOOHOOO!!:twothumbs

I'm not sure if this is the place to do it but I just want to thank everyone here on CPF for their vast knowledge about flashlights. As I am a novice in all of this, I was able to find a very nice light from reading all the great info here. Thanks a bunch! :thumbsup:

the_Namja...............120P........14514


----------



## BassClefJeff84 (Feb 14, 2008)

Just received my 85p from the Lighthound. #11180

here are some pics with a clip from a riverrock 1xAA


----------



## Draven451 (Feb 15, 2008)

Just received a BNIB from a fellow board member! Looks great and I'm still reading that big manual too figure out the functions.

Draven451 ...... 120P......14247


This light makes a good companion to my NCDI! :wave:


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 16, 2008)

Ironwood..................120P..................20112:twothumbs


----------



## Danny S (Feb 18, 2008)

Danny S . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 120P (Black) . . . . . . . . . . . 20024


----------



## gregflier (Feb 19, 2008)

gregflier.................120p.............10271


----------



## hotdog (Feb 19, 2008)

Hotdog................120P.............13101


----------



## Ziva2006 (Feb 19, 2008)

Ziva2006............120p..........11786

:thumbsup:


----------



## lukestephens777 (Feb 20, 2008)

lukestephens777...............120p.....14028

Fantastic light, love the low levels!!! :twothumbs


----------



## ruger357 (Feb 20, 2008)

Just got the 120 E. After around a half a dozen surefires I thought I would try something different. So far i like it.


----------



## Thujone (Feb 20, 2008)

ruger357 said:


> Just got the 120 EDC. After around a half a dozen surefires I thought I would try something different. So far i like it.


 Go ahead and drop off your serial, I will add you to the owners registry.


----------



## ruger357 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thujone said:


> Go ahead and drop off your serial, I will add you to the owners registry.



12929
Thank you


----------



## Zeige (Feb 20, 2008)

Zeige............120P............13104

WoW I love this Light! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve L (Feb 20, 2008)

Steve L.......................120P.....20233​


----------



## lyrrag (Feb 20, 2008)

Just got my Novatac today awesome light! Construction top notch light output much better than the 120 lumen rating suggests. Here's the data

lyrrag........................120e.....20283


----------



## mraymer (Feb 20, 2008)

Received my black 120P today! Add me to the list.

mraymer......................120p.....20038


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 20, 2008)

Black 120P (# 3 overall) - 20169


----------



## nosuchagency (Feb 22, 2008)

nosuchagency..................120t.....13901


----------



## PatS (Feb 22, 2008)

PatS..........................120P.....20494

Thanks for keeping the list.


----------



## Drywolf (Feb 22, 2008)

Drywolf.......................120p.....20500


----------



## rim74 (Feb 22, 2008)

rim74.........................120p.....14016


----------



## bitslammer (Feb 22, 2008)

bitslammer...................120t.....10786

Oh and thanks for keeping this list Thujone. As someone who grows his own wormwood, and make his own Absinthe i appreaciate your moniker.


----------



## Nake (Feb 23, 2008)

Nake..........................120P-B.....20435

Received my black one today. Look at that, the number on my pewter one is 10447. Almost 10K away.


----------



## digitaleos (Feb 23, 2008)

Here are my 3 new black 120P's

digitaleos.......................120P-B.....20129

digitaleos.......................120P-B.....20189

digitaleos.......................120P-B.....20438



Edit; my 85P listed in post #205 has been sold to Pumaman.


----------



## Kid9P (Feb 24, 2008)

Kid9P............................120P-B........20159


----------



## jonesy (Feb 25, 2008)

Jonesy............................120P-B........20445


----------



## Tessaiga (Feb 25, 2008)

Tessaiga............................120P........13165


----------



## xobloof (Feb 25, 2008)

xobloof.......................120p.....14032

xobloof.......................120p.....13055


----------



## Bullzaye (Feb 25, 2008)

Bullzaye......................120p.....10321

Wow...I just bought this...did I get an "old" one that's been laying around for awhile? 
Tim


----------



## Thujone (Feb 25, 2008)

bitslammer said:


> bitslammer...................120t.....10786
> 
> Oh and thanks for keeping this list Thujone. As someone who grows his own wormwood, and make his own Absinthe i appreaciate your moniker.



No problem, just a small way to contribute.


----------



## Thujone (Feb 25, 2008)

Alright, that was a huge weekend, thanks for all the serials guys we are now over $42k using the original (lower) prices. I have marked the beginning and end of the black serials in the list. If you receive a black Novatac that is in that range there is no need to do anything outside of the standard format (is no need for 120p-b) If however you get on that is outside that range please mention in there it is black, as well as if you get on that is natural colored inside that range. Thanks for your cooperation!


----------



## donn_ (Feb 25, 2008)

I just received the 120 Beta previously owned by arewethereyetdad. It's version 2-28-2007.


----------



## ambientmind (Feb 25, 2008)

just got my third one in the mail today! yessss!:thumbsup:

ambientmind...................120p.....11693
ambientmind...................120p.....13109
ambientmind...................120p.....20137


----------



## Helios1 (Feb 25, 2008)

I decided I would take the plunge and spend $100+ for a non-Surefire flashlight. I AM GLAD I DID......GREAT LIGHT! I feel so adventurous now!:twothumbs

120P........20242


----------



## norganum (Feb 25, 2008)

norganum......................120p.....20274

here she is:


----------



## Strauss (Feb 26, 2008)

Another one to add to the list :wave:

Novatac 85P.......11196


----------



## Cuso (Feb 26, 2008)

My black baby arrived today


 Cuso..........................120p.....20031


----------



## Ritch (Feb 29, 2008)

This one was defective and went back to NovaTac:
Ritch.........................120p.....10304

The replacement, my current 120p is:
Ritch.........................120p.....13039


----------



## houtex (Feb 29, 2008)

120T BK..............20073


----------



## Tuck (Feb 29, 2008)

120P-B #20149


----------



## Thujone (Feb 29, 2008)

Awesome guys, thanks for contributing. I just added the 300 Units tracked image to the first post. Have a great weekend.


----------



## oBMTo (Feb 29, 2008)

ObmtO..........................120P-B.....20454


----------



## Keyman1 (Mar 3, 2008)

Keyman1.............120P.....20171


----------



## gearbox222 (Mar 3, 2008)

gearbox222..........................85p.....11123


----------



## recce556 (Mar 5, 2008)

recce556......................120t.....No Serial (Pre-Production)
recce556......................120p-b...20018


----------



## Zenster (Mar 6, 2008)

Zenster ........120P ........ 14521


----------



## Blades (Mar 6, 2008)

Blades....................120P....................#14488


Jason


----------



## sorgun (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

sorgun........................120p.....20328


----------



## jzelek (Mar 8, 2008)

jzelek......................120T-black...20468


----------



## The Porcupine (Mar 8, 2008)

The Porcupine...........120T-black...20058


----------



## pezdragon (Mar 10, 2008)

Pezdragon....120E.....12929

purchased 3/4/2008 olive, old style clip


----------



## Jay_Ev (Mar 10, 2008)

Here's mine:

Jay_Ev........................120p.....20166


----------



## Knife Boy (Mar 11, 2008)

Knife Boy
EDC 120 10765

Love this light!!


----------



## guspa (Mar 12, 2008)

guspa.........................85p......11191


----------



## BabyDoc (Mar 12, 2008)

BabyDoc..............120P-B.......20515


----------



## Aura (Mar 16, 2008)

Aura.......................120p.....20974


----------



## Ousanas (Mar 16, 2008)

Ousanas...................120e..........20447 

Interesting note, I bought this here, and even tho' it's the 120e model it has a 120p flat tailcap. Came that way as purchased according to the person I got it from. 

Black model, the tailcap does say 120p... but it's the e model.


----------



## Everett (Mar 16, 2008)

Everett...................120P-B..20940


----------



## TJx (Mar 16, 2008)

TJx....120P.....20949


----------



## chaoss (Mar 16, 2008)

chaoss.......120E-B.......20288 This one is a keeper.


----------



## campduffyguide (Mar 18, 2008)

*campduffyguide*...................120t..........10146

bad a$$ light. i go, it goes.:rock:


----------



## BenjiBot (Mar 18, 2008)

Benji ... 120P ... 13004

although Milky has done his TIR optic mod on this, and added a Ti RPM bezel :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Mar 18, 2008)

PSM.......120P-B.......20228


----------



## gearbox222 (Mar 19, 2008)

gearbox222.........................85p......11886


----------



## Thujone (Mar 19, 2008)

Ousanas said:


> Ousanas...................120e..........20447
> 
> Interesting note, I bought this here, and even tho' it's the 120e model it has a 120p flat tailcap. Came that way as purchased according to the person I got it from.
> 
> Black model, the tailcap does say 120p... but it's the e model.



What makes you sure it is not a p model?

You are smack dab between two other p's in a small space, that has not shown to be a normal case in the serials...

Jonesy........................120p.....20445
Ousanas.......................120e.....20447
ObmtO.........................120p.....20454


----------



## Ousanas (Mar 19, 2008)

good question, I just looked up the 120p user guide and none of that works. It works EXACTLY like the 120e model, and the box did say e.... interesting thought though. That would have been a steal


----------



## RebelXTNC (Mar 20, 2008)

I received my second NovaTac yesterday. This time a black 120P.
RebelXTNC..............120P-B......21026


----------



## Darien (Mar 20, 2008)

Received my first Novatac yesterday. Sweet!

Darien..............120P-B..........20944


----------



## chris andrews (Mar 21, 2008)

chris andrews black 21038


----------



## chris andrews (Mar 21, 2008)

p120


----------



## sourcehill (Mar 22, 2008)

sourcehill 120E 12475


----------



## spyderlad (Mar 23, 2008)

Spyderlad..............120P-B.......20071


:wave:


----------



## Drywolf (Mar 23, 2008)

Drywolf.......................120E.....14599


----------



## redsfairlane (Mar 23, 2008)

redsfairlane..................120p.....16100

You can erase 10208 from existance, it was flickering.
This new one is flickering too, and even going out, but only on the lowest two levels, that's better than the first one.
Thanks Thujone for still keeping this up, the pie charts are cool statistics.


----------



## Thujone (Mar 24, 2008)

redsfairlane said:


> redsfairlane..................120p.....16100
> 
> You can erase 10208 from existance, it was flickering.
> This new one is flickering too, and even going out, but only on the lowest two levels, that's better than the first one.
> Thanks Thujone for still keeping this up, the pie charts are cool statistics.




Sorry to hear about your flickering. I have never witnessed it but I know it would drive me nuts!


----------



## BabyDoc (Mar 24, 2008)

redsfairlane said:


> redsfairlane..................120p.....16100
> 
> You can erase 10208 from existance, it was flickering.
> This new one is flickering too, and even going out, but only on the lowest two levels, that's better than the first one.
> Thanks Thujone for still keeping this up, the pie charts are cool statistics.


 
Are you using rechargables with your light? I have heard that the flickering issue is more common with them, but again only on the lowest levels. Personally, I have seen the flickering with my p120-B, but only momentarily on the lowest level. Within a few seconds the light stabilizes.
I am using primary Lithiums. It has been said elsewhere on the forum that perhaps the new black body 120P's are more immune to this flickering issue. I called Novatac customer service and asked them if there was any improvements in the black body lights. They said "no".


----------



## kubotajoe (Mar 24, 2008)

kubotajoe.....................120P.....14022


----------



## redsfairlane (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes, I normally use rechargeables, but have tried primaries as well, and different brands. I think Iv'e tried every suggestion I read here on the original one, I have to admit on this one I have not tried much, just not using the two lowest levels.

Iv'e seen the momentary flicker when going to the lowest levels, that does not bother me a bit, this is a real disco dance light show. And as I say, this one will even go right out on the lowest level.

It is proving to be rock solid on level 3 and up, that is low enough for me and I am happy enough with the versatility of this light that I'm not too bothered by this one. In fact I'm keeping my eyes open for the 2aa tubes, and any other great accessories they may come out with.

Course I'm watching other developements as well, only about twenty or more going on right now.



BabyDoc said:


> Are you using rechargables with your light? I have heard that the flickering issue is more common with them, but again only on the lowest levels. Personally, I have seen the flickering with my p120-B, but only momentarily on the lowest level. Within a few seconds the light stabilizes.
> I am using primary Lithiums. It has been said elsewhere on the forum that perhaps the new black body 120P's are more immune to this flickering issue. I called Novatac customer service and asked them if there was any improvements in the black body lights. They said "no".


----------



## Masque (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Novatac 120P #21106 spoken for.


----------



## Charon (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Charon........................120p.....20218


----------



## Knifekulture (Mar 28, 2008)

Knifekulture..................120p.....16024


----------



## Polar Light (Mar 30, 2008)

Polar Light...................120T.....13941


----------



## RustyKnee (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

RustyKnee.....................120p.....16116

Mine is Pewter

Stu


----------



## Thioden (Apr 5, 2008)

Here's mine:

Thioden.......................120p.....14573


----------



## Polar Light (Apr 6, 2008)

Polar Light...................120p.....21093


----------



## pactchncn (Apr 15, 2008)

pactchncn.....................120p.....14006


----------



## rhpdchief (Apr 15, 2008)

rhpdchief................120E.........14327


----------



## Thujone (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry for the delay in updates! All caught up. Cant wait to see some of the silver models come out...


----------



## chaoss (Apr 15, 2008)

Here is another one,

chaoss.....120p-black....20821


----------



## tposs01 (Apr 15, 2008)

tposs01.......................120P.....20692


----------



## nosuchagency (Apr 16, 2008)

nosuchagency..................120p.....20853

and the sickness continues...:naughty:


----------



## openbolt1 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

I'm here and accounted for sir!

 openbolt1.....................120p.....14583

openbolt1


----------



## xcel730 (Apr 23, 2008)

xcel730.......................120p.....20912


----------



## Kanai (May 1, 2008)

kanai.......................120P...............20911


----------



## MacTech (May 5, 2008)

MacTech.......................120P...............20671


----------



## Rossymeister (May 5, 2008)

~Deicide~..............120P(Black)..............20597


----------



## estratigo (May 6, 2008)

estratigo 120P, black 20919


----------



## Thujone (May 6, 2008)

We just surpassed $50k on the registry...


----------



## Amphibian (May 6, 2008)

Amphibien ..................... 85T ..... 12714

:twothumbs


----------



## LargePig (May 7, 2008)

LargePig.......................120P Black.....#

It's on its way across the pond as I type


----------



## HoopleHead (May 7, 2008)

HoopleHead....................120p.....20665


just got a black one, second hand (but not previously listed)


----------



## LargePig (May 9, 2008)

LargePig.......................120P Black.....21159


----------



## Brigadier (May 12, 2008)

Brigadier.............................85T Natural............12151


----------



## selfbuilt (May 15, 2008)

selfbuilt.....................120p.....16035


----------



## Thujone (May 16, 2008)

Added the 350 units tracked chart to the first post.


----------



## Ninjaz7 (May 16, 2008)

Ninjaz7.....120t.....20472


----------



## maxray (May 17, 2008)

maxray........................120P.....13145


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (May 20, 2008)

Looks like I'm late to the party...

shao.fu.tzer - 120T black - # 20492


----------



## Buffalohump (May 20, 2008)

Buffalohump....

85P pewter

11200


----------



## Monocrom (May 20, 2008)

Monocrom......... 120P..... 16480

I finally get to post in this thread. :twothumbs


----------



## Emscherpirat (May 23, 2008)

Hello Folks, 

Emscherpirat........120P (Pewter).......14453


----------



## gollum (May 25, 2008)

gollum.................120p.....21161

still in black from lighthound cheers


----------



## naggalowmo (Jun 6, 2008)

Bought my 120p from fellow CPF member. So I guess change ownership of #10411 over to me


----------



## Khemist (Jun 6, 2008)

Khemist....120P.....16488 

6P, then P1D-Q5, then R2 DX drop-in for 6P, now this

my wife is not amused! :laughing:


----------



## geegee (Jun 7, 2008)

geegee........................120E.....12989

These are very impressive lights. :twothumbs


----------



## Polar Light (Jun 7, 2008)

Polar Light...................120e.....21316

I am weak. I could not resist.


----------



## cernobila (Jun 7, 2008)

cernobila.........120T......21449......thanks.


----------



## cernobila (Jun 7, 2008)

sorry, double post.


----------



## SolarMan (Jun 7, 2008)

SolarMan......................120p.....21804


----------



## Thujone (Jun 9, 2008)

Solarman, are you still black? Yours pushed the serials up a bit, just want to make sure we are still in black serials.


----------



## climberkid (Jun 14, 2008)

climberkid....................120P...................................13009


----------



## dwong (Jun 15, 2008)

*in bk*

dwong........120p.........21980


----------



## boudeou (Jun 15, 2008)

boudeou...............85p.................11188
...........................120p................11506


----------



## johndoeslo (Jun 19, 2008)

JohnDoeSlo....................120p.....13132

Thanks!


----------



## Fathom (Jun 22, 2008)

Fathom........................120p.....11560

Perfect finish with "matched" HA III all three sections (dark natural)!


----------



## mossyoak (Jun 23, 2008)

ive got a 120t black 
22162
found it by accident at sportsmans warehouse


----------



## sandbasser (Jun 23, 2008)

sandbasser....................120e.....20350

NOTE: This light has been lego'd with the switch from a 120p by eric_wolf on CPFMP (he sold it to me - Thanks Eric).


----------



## harada77 (Jun 24, 2008)

harada77 ............... 120p .............. 14547 :wave:


----------



## Triple A (Jun 28, 2008)

Triple A..........120P..........11649
Using a T series switch- kept old one as a backup.
Thank You!!!!


----------



## smopoim86 (Jun 29, 2008)

smopoim86.....................120p.....14064


----------



## Aussie Cheese (Jun 29, 2008)

Aussie Cheese.................120p.....none (black)


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 29, 2008)

mossyoak said:


> ive got a 120t black
> 22162
> found it by accident at sportsmans warehouse


Mine now


----------



## krizoid (Jun 30, 2008)

krizoid...........................120p.....14265


----------



## half-watt (Jun 30, 2008)

my first 

half-watt 120P 10245 

(already noted/recorded in a prev. Post in this Thread; included here in case O.P. wants to group all of mine together)

a second 

half-watt 120P 11634

half-watt 85P 11828

half-watt 120/120E 14393

all of the above are NATURAL HA


half-watt black 120T 21503


IN SUMMARY:
------------
half-watt 120P 10245 
half-watt 120P 11634
half-watt 85P 11828
half-watt 120/120E 14393
half-watt black 120T 21503


----------



## gstrand (Jun 30, 2008)

gstrand........................120t.....21925

This one is by far my favorite light...


----------



## Patriot (Jul 12, 2008)

Another 120P Black

20695


----------



## Batch (Jul 25, 2008)

Batch.........................120p.....14058


----------



## Polar Light (Jul 29, 2008)

:candle:

Polar Light....................85e.....11393

I am loosing my mind......and my money....


----------



## notsnhoj (Jul 31, 2008)

notsnhoj........................120P..........................14235


----------



## cabbynate (Aug 1, 2008)

cabbynate.....22877..........120E


----------



## Trashman (Aug 4, 2008)

Add me to the ranks. 120T #16418. So far, this is a fantastic light!


----------



## Tomcat! (Aug 4, 2008)

Tomcat!.......................120P.....21195



From Lighthound, in black. Delivered to work only two hours ago. The complex UI is going to need some practice. Might even consider reading the manual!


----------



## tx101 (Aug 4, 2008)

tx101 ........... 120T ....... 21625

Great light, now it has replaced my Nitecore Extreme as my EDC


----------



## nanotech17 (Aug 4, 2008)

nanotech17
Black 120-T - UCL - U2SVOH (20167)
Pewter 120-T - UCL - U2SWOI (16417)


----------



## alphazeta (Aug 4, 2008)

Alphazeta................novatac 120T....16556


----------



## Not So Bright (Aug 4, 2008)

Not So Bright ...... ..........85p.....11860


----------



## nanotech17 (Aug 4, 2008)

nanotech17 said:


> nanotech17
> Black 120-T - UCL - U2SVOH (20167)
> Pewter 120-T - UCL - U2SWOI (16417)



a bit off topic for Thujone.
U2SVOH on the left & U2SWOI on the right.In real world use and outdoor use,the U2SVOH is brighter and can go further.































p/s tell me if it is not the right place to post photos and i shall relocate them.


----------



## Chronos (Aug 11, 2008)

Novatac Beta changed hands:

9volt.........................120p.....none

to 

Chronos.........................120p.....none


----------



## Polar Light (Aug 27, 2008)

Polar Light...................120t.....21312

Polar Light....................85t.....12880

:thinking:


----------



## Polar Light (Sep 9, 2008)

Polar Light....................85p.....11896


----------



## Chronos (Sep 12, 2008)

Another acquisition:


Chronos....................120p.....10188


----------



## openbolt1 (Sep 18, 2008)

A couple more for the registry..

openbolt1.....................120p.....10333
openbolt1......................85T.....12838


----------



## mr.vu (Sep 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:

mr.vu.........................120p.....22071


----------



## Gatsby (Sep 19, 2008)

Gatsby ............ 85P ........... 11179

Love it! After an Arc4+, HDS B42XRGT (both sold) I'm a happy EDCer once again!


----------



## phantom357 (Sep 19, 2008)

phantom357..............120p.................14240


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Oct 5, 2008)

Steve L.......................120p.....20233
to
04orgZx6r.....................120p.....20233


Edit: Also....bluecrow76 just received 120T.....10989 however it functions like a 120P, so however you want to list that:shrug:

More to come:devil:


----------



## SnWnMe (Oct 5, 2008)

SnWnMe.......................120e.....14399 pewter from Geminidan
SnWnMe.......................120e.....20398 black


----------



## dyROT830 (Oct 5, 2008)

dyROT830......................120p.....30420 black via yourcornerstorecom


----------



## datiLED (Oct 7, 2008)

datiLED.......................120e.....16238

Olive color, waiting for a Seoul V-bin LED transplant.

When _(if)_ NovaTac makes a smooth reflector version of the 120, you will need to reserve another spot on the list for me.


----------



## Thujone (Oct 7, 2008)

Added 400 unit tracked image to first post. Thanks for continuing to update!


----------



## grizzly1nv (Oct 7, 2008)

grizzly1nv....................120P.........22184 Olive
grizzly1nv....................120P.........?????? Olive, at home sill in package

Carried daily since received. By far my favorite light to date. I have the addiction, so I'm trying to find something better, HaHA...


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Oct 10, 2008)

04orgZx6r said:


> More to come:devil:



As promised

 04orgZx6r.....................120p.....none
The NT Sonoran 1 of 1 Customized by Hogo, Proto unmarked head!






04orgZx6r.....................120pb....none
1 of 5 has a blue LED






 04orgZx6r.....................120p.....none
Normal 120p, on bottom


----------



## SaturnNyne (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow... .. .. wow.


----------



## Thujone (Oct 10, 2008)

04orgZx6r, were those all beta models? or did you cover up the serial when they were modified?


----------



## LunacyLoved (Oct 10, 2008)

Just got mine this week, serial # 22276


----------



## bluecrow76 (Oct 12, 2008)

04orgZx6r said:


> Edit: Also....bluecrow76 just received 120T.....10989 however it functions like a 120P, so however you want to list that:shrug:


As stated above,

bluecrow76.....................120p.....10989

Just got this from 04orgZx6r. As he said, its marked 120t but it functions as a 120p. I was disappointed in it at first (I'm used to Fenix lights) but after I played with the UI, got it customized and carried it for almost a week, I'm lovin' it! I never thought I would fall in love with 0.3 lumens! :laughing: Now to get that 17670 tube and all the other freakin' accessories that I HAVE to buy because I got a new light!


----------



## pecado (Oct 13, 2008)

pecado........................85p......11846


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Oct 13, 2008)

Thujone said:


> 04orgZx6r, were those all beta models? or did you cover up the serial when they were modified?



The Sonoran was a beta head with no flats, then modified.

The 120-PB is came from the factory with the blue LED, only five were made. The head came unmarked but it has flats

The third one is also unmarked and also has flats.

So I did not modify the second two, they came that way.:twothumbs


----------



## tx101 (Oct 13, 2008)

I just acquired my "sterile" 120P as well 






















:naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Oct 14, 2008)

Novatac 120P S/N 20233 got a face lift:devil:


----------



## streetmaster (Oct 17, 2008)

Add me to the long list of very happy NovaTac owners... 

NovaTac 120E Pewter

streetmaster..................120e.....14319


----------



## Polar Light (Oct 20, 2008)

Polar Light...................120e.....30774 <-- is going back home.


----------



## wacbzz (Oct 22, 2008)

wacbzz..........120E.........14399 from Hawk600 <---SnWnMe <--- Geminidan


----------



## bluecrow76 (Oct 23, 2008)

Purchased from Hogo on CPFMP:
bluecrow76....................120p.....21722


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 24, 2008)

120p-30416


----------



## Griz (Oct 25, 2008)

Recent purchase

Griz...................120T.....21103


----------



## dmonay (Oct 27, 2008)

dmonay.......................120P.....22043


----------



## skibernie (Nov 3, 2008)

skibernie.....................120T.......21597


----------



## parkschr (Nov 9, 2008)

parkschr .....................120p.........30697


----------



## Spikedog (Nov 9, 2008)

SpikeDog .....................120p.........20006
SpikeDog .....................120p.........10466


----------



## SnWnMe (Nov 9, 2008)

SnWnMe........................85e.....11375 purchased from Kid9P


----------



## Polar Light (Nov 10, 2008)

Polar Light...................120e.....30882


----------



## deranged_coder (Nov 10, 2008)

deranged_coder................120p.....11762


----------



## RichS (Nov 10, 2008)

RichS................120p.....21759
RichS................120e.....20344

Titanium bezel by RPM................


----------



## drew2001 (Nov 10, 2008)

My 85p died after just over a year and 2 batteries. (used mostly on low outputs) I've sent it back 2 weeks ago to NovaTac to see what they do about it. It just didn't light up anymore, was off, in my pocket, nothing unusual and no issue with loose / dirty tail contacts or tail switch or batt...we'll see what comes of their look-see. (drew2001......................85p......11237) 

Edit: Recieved my 85p back from NovaTac yesterday, the 17th Nov. The tech dept examined and replaced the "LED module" (the LE) and Jesse's letter apologized for the failure. I'm very happy it was resolved easy and very straight forward. Appears just as bright now as my 120p so I'll assume it is a 120p LE. They supplied a new battery and the tube's contact spring. Was just a phone call, write a note explaining the problem, and mail it to their Carlsbad Ca. address. 

Good Guys! 



Below is my addition, a natural 120p that is still working fine to the list.


*drew2001.....................120p......10202*



*Hey Rich... beaut of a Gerber in that pic!*

*.*


----------



## SnWnMe (Nov 14, 2008)

SnWnMe........................120p.....10569 (purchased from Shuter)


----------



## Kid9P (Nov 14, 2008)

Just checked the list. My # is so low, it's not even on the LIST :twothumbs

*Kid9P*.......*120T* (Really a 120P but engraved T) .........# *10006*.

Very Light in color when compared to other Novatacs


----------



## Lake Effect (Nov 27, 2008)

Lake Effect..............................85T......none


----------



## prime77 (Nov 27, 2008)

prime77..............................120E......10764


----------



## hamheart (Nov 28, 2008)

Hamheart..............................120'P7....21161


----------



## The Sun (Nov 28, 2008)

120T.............11011
120T.............30817
120T (Black)...22425

and another low serial on the way. i will update on Dec 4th

:twothumbs


----------



## Jeffa (Nov 28, 2008)

Jeffa.........................120P......None

I have two from SPA Defense with no serial numbers (SPL-120) one a raised button and one a flat button and one I received as a gift, completely sterile except for www.NovaTac.com on the button end and with no flats and the button sits higher than normal. Do you think this is a pre-production model?

All are the 120P model.


----------



## wolfstyle (Nov 29, 2008)

wolfstyle.........................120T......31630 *BLACK*

wolfstyle


----------



## waddup (Nov 30, 2008)

^- me,

120E-20283.
:thumbsup:


----------



## cim330 (Dec 3, 2008)

120E --- 30777


----------



## clausewitz (Dec 3, 2008)

clausewitz .....................120p ................21710


----------



## The Sun (Dec 4, 2008)

The Sun said:


> 120T.............11011
> 120T.............30817
> 120T (Black)...22425
> 
> ...


 

update: adding.............120T......13486


----------



## camaro09 (Dec 4, 2008)

camaro09..............120P.............30218


----------



## ecallahan (Dec 4, 2008)

ecallahan.....................120E.....22637


----------



## Daniel_sk (Dec 13, 2008)

daniel_sk..............120E.............30780


----------



## fitzDaug (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

*fitzDaug......................85T.....31281*


----------



## titan305 (Dec 16, 2008)

titan305......................120E.....14362


----------



## Polar Light (Dec 17, 2008)

:duh2:

Polar Light....................85t.....31526


----------



## sigsour (Dec 22, 2008)

sigsour..............120T..............30647


----------



## EEG (Dec 29, 2008)

120T #30131

First Novatac and I just recieved it today. Smaller than I expected and I think it is going to be a great light.


----------



## BUZ (Dec 29, 2008)

BUZ.................120T ........31670


----------



## Pabs D (Dec 30, 2008)

Pabs D.............85T..............31217
Pabs D.............85T..............31748


----------



## jeckyll (Dec 31, 2008)

jeckyll..............85P ........11861




jeckyll


----------



## medieval (Dec 31, 2008)

85T 31789 Black
120E 32017 Black
120E 22074 Natural


----------



## sheltot (Jan 2, 2009)

sheltot.......................120E.....30992


----------



## NVBoy (Jan 2, 2009)

120 E Black = #22696


----------



## Thujone (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Big update, sorry for the delay. If any of you notice that your light is in a black section or natural section and shouldnt be labeled as such please send me a PM so I can get it fixed. Thanks!


----------



## bigmark408 (Jan 2, 2009)

bigmark408...EDC ULTIMATE 60 # M9023


----------



## sigsour (Jan 2, 2009)

sigsour..............120E..............14337


----------



## Jackal112203 (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackal112203.....................85T.....31803


----------



## grinsekatz (Jan 4, 2009)

grinsekatz....................120p.....11576
grinsekatz....................120p.....14290
grinsekatz....................120p.....20138 Black


----------



## litework (Jan 5, 2009)

litework......................120P.....32269


----------



## asfaltpiloot (Jan 7, 2009)

asfaltpiloot..................120E.....20999


----------



## Pöbel (Jan 10, 2009)

Pöbel.................120p..............21941 black

it has the 1xxxx electronics with the 3 nipples instead of the spring.


----------



## Long RunTime (Jan 10, 2009)

Long RunTime..............85P..................11231 natural


----------



## Bravado (Jan 11, 2009)

EDC 120T Natural #10946


----------



## Kamakazikev24 (Jan 16, 2009)

Kamakazikev24...................120p...............22599..........Black.


----------



## artec540 (Jan 16, 2009)

Artec540 120T 23108


----------



## jimmy1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

120 T/P - 10006. Previously owned by Kid9P.

James....


----------



## gsegelk (Jan 19, 2009)

gsegelk..............120P..................20444 black

I just bought it from the BST forum last week...


----------



## jagr (Jan 19, 2009)

jagr..............120P..................14569 gray


----------



## rotncore (Jan 20, 2009)

rotncore 120T Nat #32236


----------



## bigfoot (Jan 20, 2009)

bigfoot..............85T..................31296 black


----------



## chaoss (Jan 20, 2009)

chaoss.....120T......13486 ***This has been sold*** In the marketplace.
(bought on the marketplace from The Sun)


----------



## Shandstech (Jan 27, 2009)

Shandstech.................120T..............23047 black 
120T..............30499 black (returned)


----------



## deewy (Jan 30, 2009)

Deewy.................120T..............30886 Pewter


----------



## rcashel11 (Jan 31, 2009)

rcashel11............85T..............31523 black


----------



## Lane (Feb 3, 2009)

Lane............120T..............30243 black


----------



## aldagoods (Feb 4, 2009)

120P - 13014

Owned for awhile now - still kicking. Feel bad for my E2e.


----------



## cruisemissile (Feb 4, 2009)

i just ordered mine from lapolicegear 120E at a pretty good closeout price, I will post when I get it and get the serial #. i'm lookng forward to it.
i ordered the 120E because I didn't need a complex UI. I like the hi/low of my E2defender LED. however, I'm wondering if I should get a flat tailcap.
hey, at $85.99 shipped for the 120E brand new, I cant complain.
i didn't want to spend 125 for the 120P (which was a good deal but not within my desired spending).
I can get a flat tailcap for $19 from lighthound. , and everyone now knows how to "crack" the UI to the functionality of a 120P, there have been a few posts from the forums.
so, for about $100 I got a new, novatac with the functionality of a 120P.


----------



## sommers (Feb 7, 2009)

120E Grey 10625


----------



## 276 (Feb 7, 2009)

276.... Black... 120T.... 32427


----------



## Dan0s (Feb 9, 2009)

Danos0012 - 120P - 20710 Black
Love it


----------



## cruisemissile (Feb 11, 2009)

Cruisemissile
120E
Olive
Sn 32336


----------



## buickid (Feb 17, 2009)

buickid.......................120P.....31149


----------



## Lurchensteen (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

lurchensteen..............120p.......14582


----------



## jsinb88 (Feb 19, 2009)

Owned for awhile now...

jsinb88..............120P..................10536


----------



## cruisemissile (Mar 1, 2009)

cruisemissile
120T
36338


----------



## cruisemissile (Mar 23, 2009)

cruisemissile......120P.......20912


----------



## gsxrac (Mar 23, 2009)

gsxrc.......120T.........31979


----------



## lrp (Mar 24, 2009)

120T, serial # 31143!!


----------



## jimmy1970 (Mar 24, 2009)

Will this thread ever be updated??:shakehead


----------



## Thujone (Mar 25, 2009)

jimmy1970 said:


> Will this thread ever be updated??:shakehead




ok.. Its been a while.. And the question is fine, but why the emoticon? If it was important to you to get your flashlight onto the list asap you could easily have PMed me and I would have happily updated it for you. Sometimes updating a post in a forum falls a bit down the slope of importance. Someone showing need or gratitude helps bump it back up in priority, but showing disapproval for the way someone does something publicly without the offer for help is sort of outside the spirit of CPF. 

The list will be current in a few moments, I would like to thank *Grinsekatz* for being the only person since the last update whos lines I was able to directly enter into my text file without having to make the models lower case or adjust the dots. Thanks a million!


----------



## chaoss (Mar 25, 2009)

Keep up the good work Thujone and thank you :thumbsup:.


----------



## cruisemissile (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*



Russki said:


> 120P #10258


 
showoff..!!
nice set up, for real.


----------



## Rverdi (Mar 25, 2009)

rverdi........................85T......31753

rverdi........................120T.....32338


----------



## Chazzy151 (Mar 27, 2009)

Chazzy151......120T......#32095 (black), fantastic light!


----------



## AILL (Mar 28, 2009)

AILL..........................120p.....14488

purchased from "Blades" on CPFMP

Andreas


----------



## Rverdi (Apr 11, 2009)

Rverdi.................120T.............10988


----------



## bluecrow76 (Apr 11, 2009)

bluecrow76.........120p.....11608

Just bought from youfoundnemo on CPFMP.


----------



## jgraham15 (Apr 20, 2009)

jgraham15.............120t.....22933


----------



## Raggasonic (Apr 27, 2009)

raggasonic.............120t hacked.....31989

Bought from litetube :thumbsup:


----------



## nosuchagency (May 6, 2009)

nosuchagency..................120p.....32245

thx


----------



## mmajunkie (May 6, 2009)

mmajunkie........................120P.................13114


----------



## paintballdad (May 12, 2009)

paintballdad....................85P.....11124

paintballdad....................85T.....12723 sold


----------



## vic303 (Jul 27, 2009)

Vic303....................85T...................31296
bought from bigfoot on EDCF


----------



## henry1960 (Jul 27, 2009)

Henry1960......120T.........22486


----------



## ptr10001 (Sep 3, 2009)

ptr10001......................120t.....10925


----------



## Barbarian (Sep 3, 2009)

Barbarian.......................120P.....20038 (bought from MRaymer)

Barbarian.......................120E.....20391

Barbarian.......................120P.....20979

Barbarian.......................120E.....30837


----------



## AILL (Sep 12, 2009)

AILL..........................120p.....14488 (bought from Blades)
AILL..........................120p.....10235 this is sold (VERY proud of this, I do not dare to carry it, absolutely mint)
new:
AILL..........................120T.....13486 (bought on MP)
BR

Andreas
*AILL*

P.S.: will this ever be updated?


----------



## benben_stone (Sep 12, 2009)

benben_stone.............120P.....14212


----------



## corvettesR1 (Sep 12, 2009)

CorvettesR1.................... 120T..... none..........Pewter


----------



## Kid9P (Sep 12, 2009)

kid9p.....................120t.....10006


----------



## MerkurMan (Sep 29, 2009)

MerkurMan.....................120p.....10157 (purchased from Cuso)


----------



## bansuri (Sep 29, 2009)

Bansuri.......................120E.....32756


----------



## Helmut.G (Oct 2, 2009)

Helmut.G ... 85T ... 31509 ... black


----------



## ptr10001 (Oct 17, 2009)

ptr10001......................120p.....20584


----------



## chaoss (Oct 21, 2009)

chaoss......85P...........11179


----------



## Echo63 (Oct 25, 2009)

Echo63..........................120P.....32140 (light for wife)

now we have one each, and hers shipped with a different (and better clip)


----------



## chaoss (Nov 9, 2009)

chaoss....85T....31300


----------



## Max Brightness (Nov 9, 2009)

Max Brightness.........85T.....31292


----------



## crazyaboutleds (Nov 10, 2009)

crazyaboutleds................120P.....33240


----------



## frank777 (Dec 20, 2009)

Novatac 120T, converted to 120P via the crack... serial #....DANG IT! It's outside in the car and too cold to go out there right now. Sorry. It is 3 something something.... geeze, I'm pathetic.


----------



## Fichtenelch (Dec 20, 2009)

Fichtenelch.....olive 120E.....none


----------



## Gazerbeam (Dec 20, 2009)

Gazerbeam.......................120P.....11709


----------



## aldagoods (Feb 6, 2010)

Update post...so I already listed my 120P at 13014,

BUT....

The local gun shop had two 85e's for quite some time buried in the corner of a cabinet [2 years almost]. Curiosity today brought me back to the store, checked the serial -- 85e, 11410. So, my 120P now has a companion. Old circuitry and all. Pretty stoked. These just dont exist in stores in Los Angeles. [at least I think its the 85e. On the package it just says 85, and it has the T tailcap. 4 settings. 10-42-emergency blink-high]. man its pretty.

question is, whether to easter egg it......


----------



## itora (Feb 6, 2010)

Itora...............................Black 120P......none


----------



## blub (Feb 8, 2010)

Blub....................120P.....32951


----------



## BigBluefish (Feb 25, 2010)

BigBluefish- 85T 31241


----------



## aldagoods (Mar 1, 2010)

one more - had to go buy the last old one the store had, it just says 85 again, [no e or t], but it does have the tactical switch. 11424. its wierd. The low is significantly lower than my 120P; tint a little bluer.


----------



## timbo114 (Apr 15, 2010)

timbo114 ... 85T ... 31730


----------



## jsmitty1967 (Apr 27, 2010)

jsmitty1967................85T...................30975 (modded to K2 TFFC by Milky)


----------



## chrisWELD (Jun 4, 2010)

chrisWELD/chrisCAL(mp)...............120P_K2_TFFC..........32951....(bought from blub - thx!)


----------



## Nitroz (Mar 16, 2011)

I am now the owner of Lightdude's Novatac 120p. This one is going to get the XM-L treatment.

Oh, and I noticed that with the Hogokansatsukan brass trick for the 17670 body, this will also allow the cr123 body to use one unprotected 18350. It almost works with the factory spring. It might work if one chopped the factory spring on one end, if I could buy another spring I would experiment.


----------



## harton (May 1, 2011)

harton .......................120T.....none...black


----------



## dajab77 (Jul 3, 2012)

Gift from my brother-in-law.
dajab77 ... 120P ... 10434


----------



## powasky (Jul 3, 2012)

powasky, 120p, 14155


----------



## powasky (Jul 3, 2012)

doubled


----------



## Nicrod (Nov 8, 2012)

bigfoot said:


> bigfoot..............85T..................31296 black



I now own this 85T. 

Nicrod…………85T…black.………31296 (Modded nichia 219 4500K)
Nicrod…………120P...black………32792 (Modded XML2 5000K)


----------



## x2o (Dec 19, 2012)

a bit late to the party !!

but..


x2o...........................120t.....31746


----------



## Thioden (Dec 23, 2012)

Thioden.......................120P.....14573


----------



## erehwyrevekool (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Just bought!

erehwyrevekool<Sanford02<Steve L......120p.....11746

:wave:


----------



## Lucky Duck (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

Just discovered this thread! Got 2 on the 'bay awhile back. Lucky Duck...................120P.....10558 & Lucky Duck...................120P.....16024


----------



## magellan (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: Novatac Registry: Let's see what you've got!*

I'm new to the CPF and only just saw this thread. I have five 120E's and five 120P's that I picked up on eBay. I don't have all of them in front of me right now but can look at them later, but the 120E I'm looking at right now has no serial number.

Let me know if this list is still being maintained and I'll look up the others.

magellan..............120P..................none


----------

